# Resonator



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

I just got my resonators replaced with pipe, and it made more of a difference in tone than i thought it would have. It gave me a deeper, sort of mocking laugh sound :lol: , and i am very pleased. I am leaving at 5:30 am tomorrow for a week long trip to New York (from Louisiana) and can't wait to come back so i can put my cherry bombs on. Clip of just the resonators off the 04 soon as i can get the camera charged. 
arty:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You did a resonator delete on an '04? Did you keep the factory mufflers?


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

factory mufflers are still on, cherry bombs should be delivered while i am away. and i plan on keeping the factory mufflers after taking them off.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Got it. Geez, that's going to be pretty loud when you're done. Are you getting a lot of popping when you downshift?


----------



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

how much does a job like that run, just cutting the rez's off?


----------



## LOANER (Dec 9, 2006)

I Paid 60.00 To Delete The Res From My 06 M6.


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

Just did the delete on mine...cost $30 to have the resonator cut out and straight pipes welded in. Got a break because I had my magnaflows (14416s) installed there previously...I have to tell you, that combo sounds prettygood...perfect for my taste. Great growl...no drone at highway speed. loud but not too obnoxious. i do get some popping on decel...but it is not raspy or bad at all. more of a loud bubblng sound...I actually love it. I am pretty sure the cherry bombs will be significantly louder...and maybe a little raspier.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

pics?


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

:agree 

I would like to see pix of the Cherry Bombs when your done too.....


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

where can I find detailed pics of the GTOs belly?

I'm trying to plan ahead for the exhaust.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i had glass packs for about 2 months. they sounded pretty good at first but they went the way of all glass packs and burned out in short order. it got too loud and i switched to chambered Power Sticks. they have a lot of the same benefits but don't wear out as they age. if you get a cam and LTs it will be insanely loud (watch out for cops)


----------



## matthegel (Jul 11, 2007)

when I bought my goat it had the resonator cut out of it and glass packs in the place of the mufflers, when downshifting it poped and cracked so much it didnt seem right for all that sound to be comming out of my goat. I like my cars loud, it was too loud. I figured the cops would be all over me to so I had my exhaust guy add in a magnaflow dual inlet dual outlet muffler where the resonator was and it sounds great!


----------



## GTO Slim (Oct 1, 2007)

Jekyl n Hyde said:


> Just did the delete on mine...cost $30 to have the resonator cut out and straight pipes welded in. Got a break because I had my magnaflows (14416s) installed there previously...I have to tell you, that combo sounds prettygood...perfect for my taste. Great growl...no drone at highway speed. loud but not too obnoxious. i do get some popping on decel...but it is not raspy or bad at all. more of a loud bubblng sound...I actually love it. I am pretty sure the cherry bombs will be significantly louder...and maybe a little raspier.


I would like to see pics and hear a sound clip of this setup. I think I am probably going to go the route also.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

batmans said:


> where can I find detailed pics of the GTOs belly?
> 
> I'm trying to plan ahead for the exhaust.


 
Found this 04, check it out.....:cool


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Still Undecided*

I have been thinking of an exhaust change for some added roar. I thought corsa due to the drone killer patnet RSC. I then heard they were mild sounding. I liked the sound byte on the corsa sport. Then I fathomed Magnaflow exhaust. which also has nice chrome tips close to gto factory look 1/4" bigger. Magnaflow has packing in muffler. Then thought of having local muffler man hook me up again on a custom Orignal series 40 flowmaster exhaust. He mentioned what it would sound like without the resonator which is located after that cats removed. He even mentioned removing it and welding his own cross pipes when deleting the resonator. Not sure what to do. he told me to drop it off to him and he would put her on lift and do some measuring and over the holidays he would think of something. undecided. any idears????


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Check out www.LS2GTO.com lots of info prolly too much. lol
Mike


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Resonators?*

I am pretty sure I'll go with flowmaster, either orginal seris or the super 40 which PFYC recommends. The question comes in with the resonator. Leave resonator on or take it off, which would sound best? Should I replace it with straight pipes or have my muffler mechanic make his own cross pipes in its place that he said he could do? What do ya'll think?


Original 40 series- can't find right offset muffler

Super 40 Series or Delta Flow 20 Series Muffler? I'm thinkin' Super 40.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Straight pipes in place of resonator will give you a raspier slightly higher exhaust note.
Whereas H-pipe will even it out more make it a little lower, deeper and smoother.
Mike


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*What do you recomend*



Mikey340 said:


> Straight pipes in place of resonator will give you a raspier slightly higher exhaust note.
> Whereas H-pipe will even it out more make it a little lower, deeper and smoother.
> Mike



So, with your experience what do you recomend? I want her louder and to sound aggressive! BUT, not cheap sounding!


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

H-pipe, and Spintech if I had to do it again.
Which I prolly will.
Modding makes you poor.
Mike


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I got my H-pipe installed about an hour ago. Didn't notice a huge difference really. I can hear a difference in some areas of the rev range but overall not too much in the way of sound change. One thing I do think I notice though is more torque. More driving may change my opinion of it but right now the changes seem pretty suttle.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

*H-pipe???????????*

You just got your H-pipe? Where do you guys find them. I know stolenfox use to make them but doesnt anymore. I cant find one anywhere on the internet, only x-pipes. I want that deep flowmaster sound on the old mustangs. Gonna go h-pipe and spintechs. If I can EVER FIND AN H-PIPE! Help me out guys, where is the treasure hiding?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

06goatm6 said:


> You just got your H-pipe? Where do you guys find them. I know stolenfox use to make them but doesnt anymore. I cant find one anywhere on the internet, only x-pipes. I want that deep flowmaster sound on the old mustangs. Gonna go h-pipe and spintechs. If I can EVER FIND AN H-PIPE! Help me out guys, where is the treasure hiding?



You can probably have one Custom made by your exhaust specialist at your local shop.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I think Borlas website shows their systems installed and belly shots of the car


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> I got my H-pipe installed about an hour ago. Didn't notice a huge difference really. I can hear a difference in some areas of the rev range but overall not too much in the way of sound change. One thing I do think I notice though is more torque. More driving may change my opinion of it but right now the changes seem pretty suttle.


Seriously, you not going to notice a gain in torque just by installing an h-pipe. The only thing that an h-pipe will give you is a different sound over stock. The seat of the pants feeling can be deceiving.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I had my H-pipe custom made. Why pay out the ying yang for a small pipe in between to other pipes? Its real hard to mess up an H-pipe


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

I also removed my resonators and replaced it with a straight pipe, I was running magnaflow mufflers 2 1/2". It sounded good at idle and reving but, it also sounded like a boxer 4 from a subaru when driving. So I tossed the straight pipe and put an x pipe from magnaflow. It sound a whole lot better, like cross between a V8 and a BMW/exotic sound.


----------

